# Asiana to fly A380 to LAX, will be 8th A380 operator at LAX!



## Texan Eagle (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like LAX is becoming quite a hub for A380 Superjumbos with Asiana announcing today they will launch their A380 service with flights from Seoul to LAX from end of July 2014.

Singapore Airlines, Qantas, Air France, Emirates, China Southern, Korean Air and British Airways already operate A380 to LAX, and Asiana will become 8th A380 operator there. The only airlines with A380 that don't send them to LAX are Lufthansa, Malaysian and Thai.

Article:

http://www.ausbt.com.au/asiana-to-begin-airbus-a380-flights-in-june

I am just praying they don't end up with something similar to this debacle at SFO with the giant A380-


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 13, 2014)

Malaysian is in the process of pulling out of LAX (and the US). Thai is down to a measly 4x weekly service via Seoul.


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 13, 2014)

Was the reference to the SFO crash necessary? Obviously no one wants a repeat of that, but Asiana is far from the only airline on

that list to have had a fatal accident over the years.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 13, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> Was the reference to the SFO crash necessary? Obviously no one wants a repeat of that, but Asiana is far from the only airline on
> 
> that list to have had a fatal accident over the years.


I'm surprised he doesn't post a picture of burning bodies every time he mentions some Indian railway. Oh, right...


----------



## Groundpounder (Feb 13, 2014)

Just keep them on the ILS, and they'll be fine.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 13, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Malaysian is in the process of pulling out of LAX (and the US). Thai is down to a measly 4x weekly service via Seoul.


I was surprised to hear Thai was still flying to LAX. I thought they had pulled out completely when they stopped the non-stop to BKK a few years back.


----------



## jis (Feb 13, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > Was the reference to the SFO crash necessary? Obviously no one wants a repeat of that, but Asiana is far from the only airline on
> ...


If one wishes to bash India specifically, not to mention Air India's several run ins with misfortune. Look for the number of 747 fuselage losses for various reasons, some within their control and some not, and weep.  
I suppose in that list only Qantas and Emirates have a clean record so far. Of which Qantas is remarkable, and Emirates is relatively new.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 13, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> Was the reference to the SFO crash necessary? Obviously no one wants a repeat of that, but Asiana is far from the only airline on
> 
> that list to have had a fatal accident over the years.


Completely agree. I thought that was completely unnecessary.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 13, 2014)

jis said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > fairviewroad said:
> ...


Qantas has had at least one fatal accident (during the propeller age) and suffered an uncontained engine failure on one of their A380s. If that failure had resulted in a major crash you can bet it would have turned their whole safety image on its head.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 13, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


Qantas also had an issue where a 747 overran the runway at DMK which IIRC should have resulted in a hull loss but they decided to repair it to preserve their record.


----------



## jis (Feb 13, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


Yep, that 380 incident came very very close to becoming a catastrophe.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 13, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > Was the reference to the SFO crash necessary? Obviously no one wants a repeat of that, but Asiana is far from the only airline on
> ...


Ok, ok, put away your pitchforks, I am sorry I brought up Asiana Flight 214 when it is not relevant to their LAX A380 service. Maybe it has got to do with me living around SFO and having seen in person the charred remains of that plane, ever since that day whenever I hear Asiana, that accident comes to mind and I don't feel comfortable flying with them although I know they are quite a good airline overall. Maybe in a few years I will forget all about it, but for now, that's what it is.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 13, 2014)

jis said:


> I suppose in that list only Qantas and Emirates have a clean record so far. Of which Qantas is remarkable, and Emirates is relatively new.


I thought Singapore Airlines had a fatality-free history too, but just read up on it and its not the case. They have had a 747 crash with fatalities.


----------



## jis (Feb 13, 2014)

Texan Eagle said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose in that list only Qantas and Emirates have a clean record so far. Of which Qantas is remarkable, and Emirates is relatively new.
> ...


Yes SQ 006 at Chiang Kai Shek International 83 fatalities. An almost spanking new 747-400, only about 3 years old at the time of the crash trying to take off from a closed runway. There were CRM issues similar to those in the Asiana crash involved.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2015)

Since this thread was started Thai Airways has now ended all service to the US as well.


----------

